# poll for TUG member user title color!



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2022)

which color to TUG members prefer as the user title box below your username?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2022)

existing titles now:


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2022)

well this poll sofar is remarkably unhelpful =D


----------



## CPNY (Sep 4, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> well this poll sofar is remarkably unhelpful =D


Second in the first column or first one in the second column.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm kinda of the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' camp. I will live with however it is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2022)

So three votes for some other color, but only one actual comment as to what the color they like?


----------



## CPNY (Sep 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So three votes for some other color, but only one actual comment as to what the color they like?


Some people like to be vague i guess lol


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> I'm kinda of the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' camp. I will live with however it is.


same, it would take an overwhelming majority to make a change there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> I'm kinda of the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' camp. I will live with however it is.


Technically it was already changed. "Guest" hasn't always been a big brown/gold banner". They previously had no color.


----------



## klpca (Sep 4, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Some people like to be vague i guess lol


I want some other shade of blue. Not sure how to describe it. Just something prettier than the beige we now have and I really like blue. Thus my vote.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2022)

I guess the main question I have is why was "Guest" changed?


----------



## silentg (Sep 4, 2022)

I picked light green for me


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2022)

previously guest had no box or color at all.  suppose we can go back to that if necessary.

although the complaint seemed to be that the TUG member box is not as flashy or appropriate to indicate a paying/supporting member of the site.

based on the responses sofar, most folks are perfectly fine with the existing color.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> previously guest had no box or color at all.  suppose we can go back to that if necessary.
> 
> although the complaint seemed to be that the TUG member box is not as flashy or appropriate to indicate a paying/supporting member of the site.
> 
> based on the responses sofar, most folks are perfectly fine with the existing color.


Yeah, I think the TUG Member box just lost some of its flashiness when the Guest box "got an upgrade". It really doesn't matter overall, we will just get used to the new colors.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 4, 2022)

I really do not understand what we are voting for. I am just confused as usual.


----------



## rjwehr (Sep 5, 2022)

I'd probably go with a medium Aqua color with white text so that it falls in the same color family as most of the others.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2022)

I’m colorblind, so a lot of the nuances are lost on me. I’m fine with whatever you decide.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 5, 2022)

I like the light green. Green=good, go; slightly lighter but in the same color family as the lifetime member.
My 2 cents, since you asked.


----------



## RALnGA (Sep 5, 2022)

I think the Yellow bottom right...yellow with black lettering is a little easier on the eyes...just my opinion


----------



## marmite (Sep 6, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Second in the first column or first one in the second column.


Same preference as @CPNY.   I also like the the second in the second column but think it could use the weight of black text on the lighter blue.  Generally like the blues for the harmony with the rest of the page.  If it's going to be flashy, maybe reserved for the special categories like Lifetime Members, Admin etc.


----------



## GraceH (Sep 6, 2022)

Since you asked, I‘ll vote for any shade of blue


----------

